
Unlocking Insights from Videos with Artificial Intelligence - threelly
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/threelly-smartview-for-yo/dfohlnjmjiipcppekkbhbabjbnikkibo/
======
threelly
Threelly AI unlocks 80% of insights in videos that often go unnoticed like -
topics, scenes, people, sentiments, brands, expressions, labels, Visual text
(OCR), known graphics & logos and much more. Allowing you and your user base
to rapidly gain intelligent insights.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/threelly-
smartview...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/threelly-smartview-
for-yo/dfohlnjmjiipcppekkbhbabjbnikkibo/)

Some have called it "A quantum leap forward in video viewing", "a game changer
for youtubers", "a radical shift in the video viewing paradigm".

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rQjL8Vxrao](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rQjL8Vxrao)

